# 39 Huffman



## nightrider (Jan 8, 2022)

Found this 7 or 8 years ago. I was cleaning out an overgrown alley at work. This bike was being used as a fence gate. Talked to the owner and bought it for $30. Tried $20, but he said noway, how about $30.
I just dug it back out of the garage. Added the seat I recently purchased. Grips were added long ago. Wheelset just added, the og ones rusted away into the ground. Everything else as found.
Had a delta front load torpedo light mounted on the front axel! It still works and is on another bike.
Bars are Torrington.
Now just need to dig up a chain.


----------



## altapat (Jan 8, 2022)

Kudos on your effort. You bring her back to life!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2022)

I LOVE those bars!


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2022)

Love the lock on it like that


----------



## nightrider (Jan 8, 2022)

I've seen totally flat bars, but none with this slight rise. There is an old Ace store here with a photo of 10 or so bikes, all have these bars.
I have a tank that will fit. Can't bring myself to cut the lock off!


bikewhorder said:


> I LOVE those bars!






Hastings said:


> Love the lock on it like that


----------



## Boris (Jan 8, 2022)

nightrider said:


> I have a tank that will fit. Can't bring myself to cut the lock off!



Locksmith?


----------



## nightrider (Jan 8, 2022)

I have these, might put them on. Shafts slightly bent though.


----------

